# It's Hallowe'en in...uh, January???



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

A co-worker is *gasp* getting rid of all of his Halloween decor and knowing that I'm a haunter, asked if I was interested in taking some of it. He brought a huge box in this morning...not a bad take: 5 electric faux pumpkin jack o' lanterns (one is pretty big, the rest are the size of average pumpkins), 1 blucky, 1 flat plastic GID skelly, 1 large blow-mold light up jack o' lantern. 

Time to look up some blucky improvement techniques so I can turn that guy into a pirate ghost!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The worlds gone mad for sure when people are willing to part with Halloween decorations.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So, were you able to not jump up and down and carry on when this person said that? Not a bad day at the office.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I wish _I_ had co-workers like that!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Vlad said:


> The worlds gone mad for sure when people are willing to part with Halloween decorations.


His loss, grapegrl's gain.  :jol:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

grapegrl said:


> A co-worker is *gasp* getting rid of all of his Halloween decor .....


May I ask WHY he is getting rid of them? I hope to holy hell he hasn't been swayed by a Chick tract!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

He moved to an area where he gets absolutely no trick or treaters. After a couple of Hallowe'ens with no visitors, I guess he's given up. He also said he's trying to free up some storage space.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yup, in the real estate market it's location, location, location. Tons of TOTers is the first thing I'd be looking for in a new house.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yea, I just saw on Halloweenforum, Morticia was selling her headless horse prop. I know she just built that. Awe man. She has it all on ebay now. What is up with that?
Here is a list

If anyone is interested I have to sell all my props. I have them listed on Ebay.

Life size horse and headless horseman.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=6587028969

Crypt
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=6587029551

Pumpkinrott
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=6587029975

Demon Skeleton
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=6587030356

Jason
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=6587030654

Michael Myers
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=6587030884

Grave Yard
Includes, fence, colums, graveyard digger mask, headstones and box of extra metal finials if you want to make the fence bigger you will have extra finials to add on.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=6587031373

Fog machines and lighting
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=6587032333

Motorized Cauldron
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=6587032692

Life Size Cardboard Coffin
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...item=6587032890


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I saw her post over at HF...something must definitely be wrong because she was a very enthusiastic prop builder. I remember when she found the horse. I told her how lucky she was since it was a great find. I've been wanting to have a headless horseman with a realistic-looking horse for years. I wish there was some way she could ship it...I think the "local pick-up only" probably hurt her chances of selling any of her stuff on eBay. All the auctions were closed and I didn't see where she got any bids. I hope she's okay. She hasn't posted over there in a while.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I live a few hours from her and would love the horse, but I just don't have the $$ at this time. 

So sad to see a haunter have to give it up for any reason.


----------

